# Next Seattle IBS Support Group meeting will be....Sunday, June 25, 2006



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

Next Seattle IBS Support Group meeting will be....Sunday, June 25, 2006


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

GREAT MEETING!! Read about it here!! Pictures also posted....


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Any upcoming meetings in Seattle?


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes, you can read about it hereFEBRUARY Seattle IBS Support Group Meeting - Sunday, Feb 18th


----------

